# i want a frenchie



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Meet Mac. I want one! I love frenchies :flrt:










He's gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm sorry I cannot see the appeal in any way shape or form.

... of course different tastes is exactly why there are so many breeds, but his "muzzle" looks similar to the ass end of a monkey to me.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Oh no, hes gorgeous! Such a smooshable wee face


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

I always thought frenchies looked like wingless bats.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Carl6688 said:


> I always thought frenchies looked like wingless bats.


never seen a bat look like that! but they do have amazing bat ears! lol


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Love them, i'd have one but my fella thinks they're pointless 

My friends pup Bruce, how can you resist that face!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think they are gorgeous dogs too:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Meet Mac. I want one!


Sorry :blush: but as far as I'm concerned, you're welcome to him! :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

frenchie?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

my dog laughs at the frenchie!:lol2:


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

That Fawn is gorgeous! Much prefer these than the blasted awful pug!! Insult to the dog world they are! Like a hooligan in dog form!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww, Mac looks lovely, he looks like a good example of the breed :flrt:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Meet Mac. I want one! I love frenchies :flrt:
> 
> image
> 
> He's gorgeous :flrt:


So gorgeous and adorable! :flrt:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

kingkelly said:


> That Fawn is gorgeous! Much prefer these than the blasted awful pug!! Insult to the dog world they are! Like a hooligan in dog form!



I think the Pugs are gorgeous too! :flrt:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Meet Mac. I want one! I love frenchies :flrt:


 
lots in rescue,victims of overbreeding by people who only see pound signs.November to January the breed rescue had 26 dogs in!

[email protected]


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

love love frenchies


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

HABU said:


> my dog laughs at the frenchie!:lol2:
> 
> 
> image


Your dog needs his dew claws cut.

I love frenchies personalities, they're proper clowns. I'm not a huge fan of dogs with smooshed faces but they're temperaments make up for that lol I'd ove a Boston too, such gorgeous wee things. But first I get my dobe lol


----------



## ogawa only (Jun 4, 2008)

Here's my girl @ crufts this year 









fizz AKA Boldavier Fizzy Bubblech


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

I think they're nice and I'm not normally a big fan of smaller dogs


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

We tried to regime one although it wasn't through a rescue it was a neutered 2 yr old female , she attacked my dog about ten times a day bite my misses brother and wasn't even litter trained needless to say she had to go bk to the original owner within the week I like frenchies but there price is doing them no favors , when I was looking some were 6 grand and I paid the same for a 2 yr old neuter female as my Bordeaux pup


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> We tried to regime one although it wasn't through a rescue it was a neutered 2 yr old female , she attacked my dog about ten times a day bite my misses brother and wasn't even litter trained needless to say she had to go bk to the original owner within the week I like frenchies but there price is doing them no favors , when I was looking some were 6 grand and I paid the same for a 2 yr old neuter female as my Bordeaux pup


never seen one go for 6 grand so i dunno where you tried to buy one!

the usual price is between £1000 and £2500 depending on pedigree. And although it's a bit steep, if i ever had the money i'd totally go for it, on average they have the best personalities for a small breed. It's a shame just one dog gave you a bad opinion of them cos they really are cracking wee dogs.


----------



## ogawa only (Jun 4, 2008)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> never seen one go for 6 grand so i dunno where you tried to buy one!
> 
> the usual price is between £1000 and £2500 depending on pedigree. And although it's a bit steep, if i ever had the money i'd totally go for it, on average they have the best personalities for a small breed. It's a shame just one dog gave you a bad opinion of them cos they really are cracking wee dogs.


i'd love to say the same on price about the £6k , but we have seen puppies for sale at these prices and much higher !! 

thankfully ... and this will sound weird , the recession has done this particular breed a massive favour . 

the people who thought they'd pump out puppy's , or produce FAD colour pups , for ultra mega money are now finding it impossible to sell at the prices they deem worth the effort and are leaving the breed in droves.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Aw so cute! I'd much prefer a English/British(whatever is "politically correct") Bulldog though as they are just really chilled and IMO adorable, will be a bit of a step down(literally) from a great Dane thoughxD 
-Chels


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Aw so cute! I'd much prefer a English/British(whatever is "politically correct") Bulldog though as they are just really chilled and IMO adorable, will be a bit of a step down(literally) from a great Dane thoughxD
> -Chels


if i had the money and the space i'd go for a dane, such amazing dogs. daft as a brush and so clumsy but such a lovable breed. i used to have a dobermann/dane cross, loved that dumb beast to bits.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> if i had the money and the space i'd go for a dane, such amazing dogs. daft as a brush and so clumsy but such a lovable breed. i used to have a dobermann/dane cross, loved that dumb beast to bits.


I couldn't do it. The very short lifespan would be too much pain too soon for me.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Kare said:


> I couldn't do it. The very short lifespan would be too much pain too soon for me.


i've had 4 dogs in 9 years, although they were all rescues, they still hurt too much, having one dog for 8 or 9 years would hurt just the same. If i had the money to do it, i would.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So would I to be honest. I've loved Danes since I was a child. I know about the heartache when they die, but what they give is worth the pain for me!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Our friend shows & breeds French Bulldogs. She then got a Boston Terrier to show. She soon realised the difference between the 2 breeds when she tried walking the Boston like she does her Frenchies at ringcraft - the Boston needed to be moved at a faster pace than a Frenchie does to show off it's movement properly. She still has trouble getting the pace for the Boston right :lol2:

I've never been drawn to Great Danes for some reason. Same with many of the large breeds actually. Although I do like Belgian Shepard Malinios, Ibizan Hounds & Pharaoh Hounds.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Our friend shows & breeds French Bulldogs. She then got a Boston Terrier to show. She soon realised the difference between the 2 breeds when she tried walking the Boston like she does her Frenchies at ringcraft - the Boston needed to be moved at a faster pace than a Frenchie does to show off it's movement properly. She still has trouble getting the pace for the Boston right :lol2:
> 
> I've never been drawn to Great Danes for some reason. Same with many of the large breeds actually. Although I do like Belgian Shepard Malinios, Ibizan Hounds & Pharaoh Hounds.


Completely off topic now, and this may sound like the most stupid thing I ever said here....but did you read any of the theories that Pharaoh and Ibizan hounds and the such like where not actually true dogs at all, but a hybrid. In that they believe that DNA wise they were originally descended not from Canis lupus but from Canis aureus (the jackal). Of course they have bred with true dogs now, and they can not prove if the jackal became the first Pharaoh hounds in a completely separate event to the first Canis lupus familiaris and interbred later, or Canis lupus familiaris came to the country first, and then hybridised.

I think with the timings I could easily believe the first theory.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Our friend shows & breeds French Bulldogs. She then got a Boston Terrier to show. She soon realised the difference between the 2 breeds when she tried walking the Boston like she does her Frenchies at ringcraft - the Boston needed to be moved at a faster pace than a Frenchie does to show off it's movement properly. She still has trouble getting the pace for the Boston right :lol2:.


that's why I prefer frenchies over Bostons.Much as I love them I wouldn't want the springing excitability of a Boston.Frenchies are quiet,stoic but when push comes to shove they take no prisoners and I admire their tenacity.I suspect that's a reason so many are coming into rescue,people baby them like they do chi's and turn what is a pretty benign breed into monsters.They are on the expensive side for vet costs as well which people don't think about especially as they age.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

sarahc said:


> that's why I prefer frenchies over Bostons.Much as I love them I wouldn't want the springing excitability of a Boston.Frenchies are quiet,stoic but when push comes to shove they take no prisoners and I admire their tenacity.I suspect that's a reason so many are coming into rescue,people baby them like they do chi's and turn what is a pretty benign breed into monsters.They are on the expensive side for vet costs as well which people don't think about especially as they age.


you could say the same for every breed out there to be honest. people keep ruining dogs with ignorance. 

i love the bounce behind bostons, they're too cute as babies :flrt:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

I know Great Danes don't last long but it's worth the time, ours doesn't take too much space tbh , she's happy with her sofa and only moves a few times a day xD She gets plenty of exercise on her walk usually on her terms as she regularly refuses to go out in the rain:lol2:Also ours wasn't that exspensive £400 as she was the runt 
-Chels


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Kare said:


> Completely off topic now, and this may sound like the most stupid thing I ever said here....but did you read any of the theories that Pharaoh and Ibizan hounds and the such like where not actually true dogs at all, but a hybrid. In that they believe that DNA wise they were originally descended not from Canis lupus but from Canis aureus (the jackal). Of course they have bred with true dogs now, and they can not prove if the jackal became the first Pharaoh hounds in a completely separate event to the first Canis lupus familiaris and interbred later, or Canis lupus familiaris came to the country first, and then hybridised.
> 
> I think with the timings I could easily believe the first theory.


I've never heard that, but it's very interesting?

I wonder if the DNA would be so diluted now that they wouldn't be able to tell by a DNA test???


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Kare said:


> Completely off topic now, and this may sound like the most stupid thing I ever said here....but did you read any of the theories that Pharaoh and Ibizan hounds and the such like where not actually true dogs at all, but a hybrid. In that they believe that DNA wise they were originally descended not from Canis lupus but from Canis aureus (the jackal). Of course they have bred with true dogs now, and they can not prove if the jackal became the first Pharaoh hounds in a completely separate event to the first Canis lupus familiaris and interbred later, or Canis lupus familiaris came to the country first, and then hybridised.
> 
> I think with the timings I could easily believe the first theory.


Mmmm, no I haven't heard this before. Very interesting though.



sarahc said:


> that's why I prefer frenchies over Bostons.Much as I love them I wouldn't want the springing excitability of a Boston.Frenchies are quiet,stoic but when push comes to shove they take no prisoners and I admire their tenacity.I suspect that's a reason so many are coming into rescue,people baby them like they do chi's and turn what is a pretty benign breed into monsters.They are on the expensive side for vet costs as well which people don't think about especially as they age.


Me & dave laugh at our Frenchie-showing friend, as we tell her she isn't plodding with a Frenchie now when she takes the Boston into the ring :lol2:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I will get me a Boston one day, its first thing on my list when i feel i'm in a stable enough position financially, just love them to bits, have done from the day i saw them on Breed all about it on Animal planet many years ago


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

kingkelly said:


> That Fawn is gorgeous! Much prefer these than the blasted awful pug!! Insult to the dog world they are! Like a hooligan in dog form!


you talking about me?? Phoebe our gorgeous rescue pup


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Your dog needs his dew claws cut.
> 
> I love frenchies personalities, they're proper clowns. I'm not a huge fan of dogs with smooshed faces but they're temperaments make up for that lol I'd ove a Boston too, such gorgeous wee things. But first I get my dobe lol


 yeah... if it was pure dobie like my old one...

but at least the ears don't need cropped...

isn't dew claws being removed illegal there like ear cropping and tail docking?

i assumed it was there... with the anti-mutilation brigade there and all...: victory:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

HABU said:


> yeah... if it was pure dobie like my old one...
> 
> but at least the ears don't need cropped...
> 
> ...


Nope which is something I always argue about, its perfectly legal to remove dew cloaws but not to dock. Rediculous. I can understand why cropping was banned but i still want one, one day I'll be able to import my very own cropped/docked dobe :2thumb:


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

Im getting a female next month from germany (If im still here that is) Ill try get a photo up of her :2thumb:

Ma evil ex took ma last wee man n bn thru court/thru doors/thru remand lolol n well didnt get him back,broke ma heart!


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Want! So bloody gorgeous, look at that wee face! Poor wee mite, I do feel sorry for the wee blighters when they have their ears all taped up, but boy do they look handsome when the wrappings come off


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

4 grand tho!Spose pay for what ye get! Cant wait till shes here :blush:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

StaneyWid said:


> image













oh, you're toast!:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Na! Not for me! - sorry! :blush:

As far as I'm concerned you want pricked ears, you choose a breed that has them.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

feorag said:


> Na! Not for me! - sorry! :blush:
> 
> As far as I'm concerned you want pricked ears, you choose a breed that has them.


I agree completely. There is absolutely no reason to chop a dog's ears off other than a person that thinks it looks better.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I hate to see dogs mutilated:devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Why can't we just enjoy dogs how they are born, without cutting bits off? That photo of the cropped Dobbie pup makes me very sad. I wonder if people would be ok with me taking scissors & tape to a rabbit's ears to make them stand up permanently & be a different shape?


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Lets not take this into the debate about cropping please, I like dogs with cropped ears but I also have conflicting feelings about the process. I've just always liked the way they look.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

But that means you know you are being selfish wanting one with the bits cut off.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> But that means you know you are being selfish wanting one with the bits cut off.


Yes. And?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

And you'd still do it??


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Amalthea said:


> And you'd still do it??


Yes I would.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I do not wish to get into yet another discussion on this. Neither side are ever going to change their minds.

I will add though that I believe having an ear docked dog in the UK would not be easy, and I do not mean just getting one into the country. 

I know I would feel hostility towards those that chose to have it done and I am a normal balanced person temper wise. Those that are not I could well imagine could turn to violence. 

Not a day to day occurrence I am sure, but I would be surprised seeing how animal abusers are treated in prison if you could lead a normal active life (ie not just visiting the same place daily where people become accustomed to seeing it) with a dog with injuries such as these without at least once a year encountering someone who wishes to take a stanley knife to your ears.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Kare said:


> I do not wish to get into yet another discussion on this. Neither side are ever going to change their minds.
> 
> I will add though that I believe having an ear docked dog in the UK would not be easy, and I do not mean just getting one into the country.
> 
> ...


That sounded like you were saying people shouldnt have a cropped or docked dog in the uk in case they get beaten up by an idiot ? That's like saying if you wear a mini skirt you should expect to get raped.

Everyone is entitled to an opinion but expecting physical abuse because of it makes no sense.

I wouldn't care how others felt Bout my dog, its mine, not theirs, they don't like it, tjats their problem.

Anyhoo change of subject! A lady brought in a gorgeous wee French bull dog today who has a very bad under shot jaw. She said she paid 1000.00 for her from a person who had 5 other litters from different breeds AND a litter of cockerpoos going for 1500.00 a pup! I politely told her to report the breeder! Bloody puppy farmers!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

As there are still a lot of dogs around with docked tails, I don't think they would attract quite such a negative reaction as a dog with cropped ears.

I don't think I've actually ever seen a dog with cropped ears in this country, but I know I wouldn't want to - sorry!

I think I would have reacted exactly the same if someone had appeared in front of me with a badly undershot jaw and told me all that cr*p! :bash:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> That sounded like you were saying people shouldnt have a cropped or docked dog in the uk in case they get beaten up by an idiot ? That's like saying if you wear a mini skirt you should expect to get raped.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to an opinion but expecting physical abuse because of it makes no sense.


What absolute crap, that is nothing like a rape case, and actually you thinking it is the same is offensive.

It is the same as saying if you are kick your dog or child about often enough then expect someone else to kick you back. Do as to others as you wish to have done to you, if you have done that to a dog do not be surprised if there are others who would wish to do the same to you


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I've had plenty of rude in your face comments for having docked dogs even though they are natural bobs not docked.I'd prefer all dogs to have a tail but and this might be a bit controversial,I'd prefer a surgical dock to a breed of dog that has been bred to be naturally docked.No tail is a spinal deformity and it doesn't conveniently stop with the tail.Serious back problems are an issue with all breeds that are bred to have no tail,including french bulldogs.I'm anti ear cropping.


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

Ear cropping is horrible. Unless it was for some completely necessary medical reason, which it never is, I wouldn't even THINK about doing something so disgusting to an animal.

I want a Skunk in future, stinky bits and all! I don't think animals should be altered for non-medical reasons/neutering, they're born how they are and if you don't like that, don't get one.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

We had a lovely looking Spanish bred dobermann who was cropped and docked come to our kennels a few times, he was too bitchy for my liking but absolutely stunning. They definitely look better ears up.


----------



## sbarton (Aug 5, 2012)

kinda cute i grant you but dogs and cats with the smooshed up muzzles have a tendency towards breething difficultys, though im sure not all breeds are affected so who knows, but if i were to chose a long term pet id want it to be as helthy as possible with as few genetic problems as possible. but i supose most well established breeds come with there own problems like bull dogs having to give birth by cesarean section (because of the pups head size), and labradors being predisposed to hip problems. getting a mongrel or a cross breed seems to be the way to go (though they may come with there own problems) if i were to get a dog i think i would go for a labradoodle (half lab/ half poodle) labradoodle - Google Search
they may look a tad odd but they are ment to be relatively un-prone to hip problems and supposedly dont molt as baddly as poodles and as many of my family members are asthmatic this certanly be a bonus (that and i don't like hoovering :mrgreen: )


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think you're a bit mixed up there. Poodles retain their shed hair, but labradors don't so you mean "don't moult as badly as poodles".

If the labrador parent of a labradoodle has a poor hip score, then it's going to pass that on to the progeny, so you can get hip dysplasia problems in labradoodles and finally, they aren't guaranteed to be hypo-allergenic.

Sorry! :blush:


----------



## sbarton (Aug 5, 2012)

ohh, well i seem to be a tad muddled up on that front:surrender: 
i just remember seeing a beautiful dog running about a field somewhere neer the norfolk broads and asking the owner about him and im prety sure thats what he said but it was a while back so sorry if i got it wrong ill try and reed up on things a bit more before typing stuf down :whistling2:
thanks for the correction btw


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

I think docked dogs look horrid


----------



## sbarton (Aug 5, 2012)

i didnt think they still did it, are there any other reasons for doing it than fashion?


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> They definitely look better ears up.


You might look better with your ears removed entirely, should we try that?

I hate the idea that aesthetics should dictate what we do to an animal. At least if you did chose to remove your ears, you'd have chosen that yourself.

Why would you mutilate something to suit your vanity?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry guys, but the original photo's of the Frenchie and the pug just make a little bit of sick come up.


Dogs should have muzzles. The idea of liking something that is so hideously deformed is beyond my comprehension. Imagine people getting all 'gooey' over a snake like this:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3201/2678979088_dd3dce22d2.jpg


or a pig like this

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_f98opUNuVXc/SmgqIxV-ceI/AAAAAAAAIzo/xPGl4MTZSDI/s400/Monkey+pig.jpg


I just don't get it.






....and as for mutilating a living creature in order to make it 'prettier'? Simply disgraceful. The very thought of it should have you hanging you head in shame.....


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I was rather shocked to find out how many deformed reptile morphs are about,no one seems to mind at all.Seems that plenty of reptile keepers do find them cute/pretty/endearing or simply acceptable wastage,I don't personally.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

This is why I stick to the non UK dobermann forums lmao they dont threaten people because of the difference in opinion.

Frenchies dont tend to have as many problems relating to their smooshed faces unlike pekes etc do. And if bred by a responsible breeder there's no reason they cant live longer than most other breeds. I'm not really a fan of english bulldogs though.

But each to their own


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> This is why I stick to the non UK dobermann forums lmao they dont threaten people because of the difference in opinion.


Strangely I mentioned this discussion early last night whilst out to dinner. Whilst the conversation continued on the subject amongst the others I actually came to the conclusion that although the pain the dog suffers is by far the overwhelming issue for me. In discussions on the subject here I am likely more disgusted, it is the element of disgust that British people would wish to do this. I really really did like my belief that practises such as these were confined to the Americans. That nation has a number of disgusting standards they accept as normal and are people I could separate myself from.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

At the vets with lydia today and there's a cute wee puppy in. One of those unnecessary fluff ball type like a bichon or something but its quite cute being just a baby. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> I think you're a bit mixed up there. Poodles retain their shed hair, but labradors don't so you mean "don't moult as badly as poodles".


:lol2: It appears you're not the only one muddle up! Obviously I meant to correct your statement, but instead I repeated it! :blush:

That was of course meant to read "don't moult as badly as labradors" :roll:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Them Doberman ears look awful I ain't gonna lie I think a cane Corso or pit with cut and pinned ears looks good however I think they look fine without it and wouldn't even comprehend putting a animal through that pain for aesthetics , I felt guilty neutering my boy


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Never understood why you would feel guilty for neutering. I like cropped ears on most of them, boxers and danes look so handsome.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> Never understood why you would feel guilty for neutering. I like cropped ears on most of them, boxers and danes look so handsome.


Had to be done one of his nuts disappeared however I would be feeling sorry for myself if I was getting it done so just feeling the same


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Danes look gorgeous and soft with their NATURAL floppy ears.


----------

